

Make sure you turn this off (Google users) - jdimov9
https://www.google.com/settings/u/0/ads/authenticated

======
ryandvm
I'm not sure that it's been conclusively determined that non-targeted
advertising is a better outcome for the end-user than targeted advertising.

Assuming that I have to be exposed to advertising, why should I rather receive
ads about tampons and mesothelioma class action lawsuits as opposed to
advertising that is applicable to a North American, 30-something, male?

(Let us argue the prisoner's dilemma of ad-blocking some other time.)

~~~
joshstrange
I'd argue the same way. I had no clue this screen existed by my first thought
wasn't "I'm going to turn this off" but rather "Let me tailor this to myself".

I hate ads in all forms (I'd rather pay 90% of the time) but if I have to see
ads might as well see some that might interest me. Thought I really hate
seeing ads for things I've already bought and or already pay for (DO/AWS).

------
jsnell
If anything this shows how inaccurate and thus non-threatening this kind of
profiling is. This is what it's showing for me. I've marked as "-" things that
are just completely insane. Like "I've not read an article or watched a video
related to this category in years if ever, even by accident" levels of
relevance. Cosmetics, hair care and celebrity news? It's like my profile has
been mixed with that of a stereotypical teenage girl's...

    
    
      - Celebrities & Entertainment News
      - Rap & Hip-Hop
      - East Asian Music
      Online Video
      Bicycles & Accessories
      - Hygiene & Toiletries
      - Make-Up & Cosmetics
      - Fitness
      - Hair Care
      Banking
      Adventure Games
      Shooter Games
      Mobile Phones
      Search Engine Optimisation & Marketing
      - Toys

~~~
stormcrowsx
I got all that too, East Asian Music in particular was pretty confusing. The
rest could have come from stuff like my wife using my computer after me.

~~~
jsnell
Ok, that's really interesting. Nobody uses my computers but me except on guest
accounts, so there really is no sensible explanation like that. Maybe there's
something to the decoy theory then.

------
mrjj
Fed to the teeth, ADBLOCK TIME!

------
rtets
this looks suspiciously like anti-Google marketing rather than an interest
article

~~~
ConfuciusSay
Google's ad settings page is "anti-Google marketing"?

~~~
erwinkle
the title of this post is

